

Multi-core Parallelization in Clojure - a Case Study - va_coder
http://www.slideshare.net/adorepump/multicore-parallelization-in-clojure-a-case-studyhttp://www.slideshare.net/adorepump/multicore-parallelization-in-clojure-a-case-study

======
hga
URL has a double copy of the correct text:
[http://www.slideshare.net/adorepump/multicore-
parallelizatio...](http://www.slideshare.net/adorepump/multicore-
parallelization-in-clojure-a-case-study)

